# Predator Bandolier



## Forester (24 Jun 2011)

I just finished reading the PAM for the C6. Outside of some fancy colour pictures, I could not find actual data regarding this. I have searched on this site, and a couple tries on google, though I have found nothing.

Mostly I am looking for things like how much ammo held, employment, ect.


----------



## kkwd (24 Jun 2011)

Look at figure 4-17 from the pam. Look at the index page for chapter 6. Section 7 mentions an amount.


----------



## Forester (27 Jun 2011)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Look at figure 4-17 from the pam. Look at the index page for chapter 6. Section 7 mentions an amount.



In my PAM the predator bandolier is  Fig 6-7. It is the new PAM with the colour pictures. There is no detail regarding it. Just two pictures, the only detail about anything like this is how to load the 50 round belt box. Page 294 is the 50rnd belt box, then 295 and 296 is pictures of the bandolier, then 297 is right into SF role destruction methods.


----------



## s23256 (15 Sep 2011)

http://www.londonbridgetrading.com/m1webgear/ProductDetails.aspx?PartUniqueID=B01A35E4-240E-4E09-8B39-3AEB781614A9


----------



## BadgerTrapper (18 Sep 2011)

This is irrelevant to the OP, and a Civvy question (civvy for now). However, after looking at Spinaker's link. Is it meant to feed ammunition straight out of the pouch while firing the C6?


----------



## s23256 (22 Sep 2011)

Yes but not while wearing the pack.  The number 2 drops the bag beside the gun pulls out the end of a belt and clips it on.  When it's time to move break the belt throw the pack on and off you go.

Trying to walk around with a belt hanging between the pack and gun would be a nightmare.


----------

